# NSW north Coast 15th July a bit south of Grassy



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Beautiful day on the water with Whales passing by almost continuously. A long trip across the bay but hell, I'm alive and living the dream.

I think that I have Snapper fishing sorted now but this poses a problem that leaves me feeling somewhat ill at ease. Catching these big fellows in 50m does not do much for catch and release as barotrauma absolutely whacked this fellow that blew large amounts of air on surfacing. A pin prick was not enough to revive it. Seeing that I luck large fish I am going to have to fish sparingly--probably jinxed myself now. On the other hand, I have only been Snappering 4 times so they have had it easy for many years.

Anyhow, I think the photo shows the weight--I tried to get the scale reading of 11.40 kilo as a picture. It was a rather fat male. A bit of close observation will show the plastic used. Quite a lot of sounder action including 2 separate but VERY large arches that I could not identify.

So this will be my one and only outing for July.

Hope you enjoy

Grant


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Wow ......just wow.


grant ashwell said:


> A bit of close observation will show the plastic used.


It has the look of a large nuc chook !


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Classic Grant, u got the old man snaps sussed mate, 4 sure. Be careful u might get a hundred yaks following u around next time. LOL.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Just awesome Grant.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Grant you are awesome.

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/fisheries/rec ... apper--br-


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> I have only been Snappering 4 times


Keep at it Grant - it takes time, patience. You'll figure it out one day, and catch a big one. Happy to come with you next time to show you the ropes.


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

Solid snaps there grant!!! one switched on fisho!!!


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

great report. I am sure Deb is happy with the snapper steaks.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

A weeeee BEASTIE !!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

You definitely need a job. On fire as usual ole mate!


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Absolute beastie.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

blueyak said:


> Absolute beastie.





paulo said:


> You definitely need a job. On fire as usual ole mate!





wopfish said:


> A weeeee BEASTIE !!





carnster said:


> Be careful u might get a hundred yaks following u around next time.





grant ashwell said:


> Beautiful day on the water with Whales passing





grant ashwell said:


> I'm alive and living the dream


You got it Made!!

Where do we apply for a job like yours?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bertros said:


> It's a horrible state of affairs when you have to limit your fishing because you're just too good at it.


This

You know when you see a Grant Ashwell trip report with attachments there will be some eye candy fish porn

Thanks Grant


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

aaaamate another cracker , Ive heard it said you get 4 x as many fish with a sounder :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Grant.

Wee mortals dream on.


----------

